

Browser Innovations Started by Opera - iamelgringo
http://www.geektechnica.com/2009/06/8-browser-innovations-started-by-opera/

======
rjprins
"5) Full page Zoom: A better alternative to larger text, zooming increases the
size of the page without distorting the layout by only increasing the text
size. Introduced by opera in 1996, and now all major browsers have this
feature."

And now only Opera still has this feature working properly! Seriously, no
other webbrowser scales tables, images and videos properly like Opera. A
relevant feature if you use a 30" monitor.

------
truebosko
In response to the opener on why he doesn't understand Opera's low market
share: To me, it's the odd and sometimes clunky interface.

The initial impression is important and when I load up Opera for the first
time (Version 9.x) it's not as pleasant as say Firefox, Safari, or Chrome. I
don't know, it just lacks a certain visual flair.

To be honest, due to this I have never given Opera a really good chance. I
know Opera has some great features, but I can't get past that initial hurdle.
I downloaded Opera 10 beta just now to give it another go though.

~~~
lucumo
_> I don't know, it just lacks a certain visual flair._

I'd say it's mostly familiarity. It's the same reason that keeps me from
giving FF a fair try[1]. It just doesn't feel the same as Opera does.

[1] Well, that and my rather awful experiences in the past with it.

------
bayareaguy
This article overlooks a favorite feature of mine which I have not seen on
other browsers: quickly accessible site-specfic preferences.

